# Expected In-Stock Date



## 2012Bearcat (Oct 23, 2019)

Hi all. New guy here. 
We had planned to purchase our first TiVo this fall, and the new Edge (Cable) model looked to be the way to go for us (including a couple Mini VOXs) . I've been watching this sub-forum closely regarding the TA issues, etc. I understand that the Edge-Cable model was marked "out of stock" until the TA issue was resolved, etc. It would appear, based on some reported successes, that the TA issue is/will be resolved via driver/software update in short order.
I get the impression that they have plenty of units - they just stopped selling/shipping them until they could correct the TA issue.
Does anyone here have any insight into when the Edge-Cable model will be back in stock for general availability now that they have identified/corrected the TA issue?


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

never mind.


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

If you do not want to wait you can get the cable version right now from Amazon or weeKnees


----------



## ShervinF (Oct 21, 2019)

Per amazon, they should be back in stock, on Friday!


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

It's just over a month until Black Friday/Cyber Monday. There could be a value to seeing what specials TiVo might offer (it's had specials the past few years).


----------



## 2012Bearcat (Oct 23, 2019)

Thanks for the replies. We were hoping to take advantage of some Black Friday/Cyber Monday deals, but I wasn't sure if they were planning to be available by then. When i had checked Amazon the other day, they were quoting their back-in-stock date was November/December. Obviously, that has been changed to this Friday.
I must assume that if Amazon is expecting stock by Friday, then they'll be generally available on TiVo's site around the same time. I was mainly concerned that they wouldn't be back in stock before Thanksgiving, or even end of year.

I've been running a Windows 7 Media Center with a Silicondust Prime CC tuner (w/ XB360 extenders for whole home DVR) since 2012 . My Media Center PC and CC tuner will be 8 years old in January... when MS has announced they will be discontinuing EPG data. I could certainly install a 3rd party EPG fetching program, but with Win7 going out of support _and_ the age of my equipment... it's time for me to do something else. TiVo is about the only game in town for whole home DVR solutions when used with CableCard and copy protected content (thanks Spectrum!). And let's face it - i'm not going back to those awful TWC/Spectrum boxes. I swore those things off 8 years ago.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

2012Bearcat said:


> TiVo is about the only game in town for whole home DVR solutions when used with CableCard and copy protected content (thanks Spectrum!).


It's amazing to me that Silicon Dust still hasn't figured out the DRM recording thing yet with their own DVR software.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

2012Bearcat said:


> Thanks for the replies. We were hoping to take advantage of some Black Friday/Cyber Monday deals, but I wasn't sure if they were planning to be available by then. When i had checked Amazon the other day, they were quoting their back-in-stock date was November/December. Obviously, that has been changed to this Friday.
> I must assume that if Amazon is expecting stock by Friday, then they'll be generally available on TiVo's site around the same time. I was mainly concerned that they wouldn't be back in stock before Thanksgiving, or even end of year.
> 
> I've been running a Windows 7 Media Center with a Silicondust Prime CC tuner (w/ XB360 extenders for whole home DVR) since 2012 . My Media Center PC and CC tuner will be 8 years old in January... when MS has announced they will be discontinuing EPG data. I could certainly install a 3rd party EPG fetching program, but with Win7 going out of support _and_ the age of my equipment... it's time for me to do something else. TiVo is about the only game in town for whole home DVR solutions when used with CableCard and copy protected content (thanks Spectrum!). And let's face it - i'm not going back to those awful TWC/Spectrum boxes. I swore those things off 8 years ago.


It would be way bad for TiVo to miss holiday purchases.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

tarheelblue32 said:


> It's amazing to me that Silicon Dust still hasn't figured out the DRM recording thing yet with their own DVR software.


They figured it out a long time ago. They're just terrified of someone cracking their DRM and then getting sued/fined out of existence. So it's simply fear not capability that's holding them back.


----------



## 2012Bearcat (Oct 23, 2019)

Regardless of whether they figured out the DRM or not, the screenshots that I saw of their UI were awful. The whole "slice" thing they were trying to sell just looked cumbersome. It's not something I think I would like using on a day to day basis. Just my personal preference.
I thought I read that they couldn't use an actual grid guide in their software (without paying for it) due to patents by Rovio. Not sure if this is true or not, but it would explain why they didn't use a tried-and-true standard guide UI.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

2012Bearcat said:


> Regardless of whether they figured out the DRM or not, the screenshots that I saw of their UI were awful. The whole "slice" thing they were trying to sell just looked cumbersome. It's not something I think I would like using on a day to day basis. Just my personal preference.
> I thought I read that they couldn't use an actual grid guide in their software (without paying for it) due to patents by Rovio. Not sure if this is true or not, but it would explain why they didn't use a tried-and-true standard guide UI.


Yes, their UI is horrible. They couldn't use a grid due to licensing costs. So you just use their hardware with other software like WMC, Channels, Plex, Google Live Channels, etc.

If I were still running my WMC system like you in 2019, I'd just stick with it indefinitely. You're just going from one sinking ship to another. But you'll be ok for a while as long as you bring your bucket.

Have you considered cutting the cord altogether and getting a cloud DVR like Youtube TV? That way you have zero hardware costs and still get most, if not all the cable channels you watch as well as a pretty decent, unlimited DVR for less than you're probably paying for cable. I cut the cord 3 years ago and mothballed my Tivos about 1 year ago. I haven't missed cable (or the bill) or Tivo at all. I still have way more content than I could ever watch.

For what it's worth, most of my Spectrum channels were not DRM. So are you sure yours are? The only things on Spectrum that weren't marked copy freely were premiums like HBO that I could watch via HBO GO and a couple of sports channels. I'd try Google Live Channels with the Prime and cable card you've already got and just see how much you can really record. I'll bet you can still record just about everything.


----------



## 2012Bearcat (Oct 23, 2019)

It's been awhile, but the last time that I checked - most everything in my market was set to copy-once. The only copy-freely channels were the locals, etc. We don't subscribe to any premiums like HBO, etc.
Although we're technically serviced by Spectrum now, we haven't made any changes to our account since it was TWC. It's my understanding that we'll remain in the old TWC billing system until we make a change. (and i've been told moving to Spectrum is a dumpster fire). 
Perhaps TWC was marking all channels with copy-once flags, and Spectrum no longer does (??). I can spot check a few channels when I get home.

In regards to cord-cutting. I've weighed the pros and cons many times. Frankly, there are too many cons given the media consumption habits in our home. We're channel flippers. We like to look through the guide for random new shows. Switching between apps and buffering is too annoying for us. 
A big deal for us is sports. Primarily - College BB. My biggest complaint with streaming apps is the time to switch from one game to another. With cable - we can flip between 2, 3, or 4 (channels) games immediately. Good luck doing that with the ESPN app, or whatever streaming service you're using.
But the ultimate deciding factor is the WAF (Wife Acceptance Factor). I know my wife - cord cutting would score low on the WAF. 

Sorry - this topic has somewhat strayed.


----------



## bodosom (Apr 28, 2002)

mdavej said:


> For what it's worth, most of my Spectrum channels were not DRM. So are you sure yours are?


Time Warner Cable always copy protected everything except broadcast channels and Charter/Spectrum carries on that mission. I not sure what you were using three years ago but if it was called Spectrum it would have been Charter (vs. Brighthouse or TWC). I haven't seen a service that gives me a TiVo style DVR (I love auto-skip) with my local affiliates. Perhaps I'm not looking in the right place.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

bodosom said:


> Time Warner Cable always copy protected everything except broadcast channels and Charter/Spectrum carries on that mission. I not sure what you were using three years ago but if it was called Spectrum it would have been Charter (vs. Brighthouse or TWC). I haven't seen a service that gives me a TiVo style DVR (I love auto-skip) with my local affiliates. Perhaps I'm not looking in the right place.


I've had Charter on and off since the early 90's when they bought out our local cable company we'd had since the 70's. There's very little DRM content in legacy Charter markets.

Auto-skip is something Tivo has only had very briefly and that most providers are reluctant to add (except for Dish). My current Amazon Recast is rumored to be adding it soon, but of course it only works with OTA. Manually skipping commercials on Youtube TV is as easy as skipping commercials was on Tivo prior to auto-skip. It's not a feature that's worth thousands of dollars to me, which is what it would cost to buy a new Tivo and pay for cable again. I didn't even use auto-skip when I had the capability in my old WMC days several years ago. I'm willing to press a button a few extra times (or use macros) in order to save huge amounts of money.

Youtube TV has all my major locals (the big 4) plus a few others (MyTV and CW), soon to be adding my local PBS. DVR works fine. FFWD/REW/SKIP is responsive and accurate and shows thumbnails so you know where you are. And I love paying only $50 for service in 2 households that would cost me at least $250 with cable.


----------



## bodosom (Apr 28, 2002)

mdavej said:


> And I love paying only $50 for service in 2 households that would cost me at least $250 with cable.


Clearly it depends. The television portion of my cable bill is $25/month + TiVo (which is offset by not paying for a Spectrum DVR) and some random fees. Last time I checked I couldn't get *all* my locals with any alternative system (I'm not willing to put up a mast and rotor for OTA). I don't mean to drag this so far off-topic but cord-cutters regularly present the sub-text that it's the way to go without considering peoples varying circumstances.

As soon as I can get a better deal I'm all in.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

bodosom said:


> Clearly it depends. The television portion of my cable bill is $25/month + TiVo (which is offset by not paying for a Spectrum DVR) and some random fees. Last time I checked I couldn't get *all* my locals with any alternative system (I'm not willing to put up a mast and rotor for OTA). I don't mean to drag this so far off-topic but cord-cutters regularly present the sub-text that it's the way to go without considering peoples varying circumstances.
> 
> As soon as I can get a better deal I'm all in.


Can't beat that with a stick. I'd hang on to that deal for dear life. I used to have a similar deal (Spectrum TV Choice) for $25 that I loved. But by the time you added up all those "random" fees (local broadcast fee, FCC, admin, etc.), I was up to $40 which was more than my $35 DirecTV NOW at the time. I simply could not in good conscience pay Spectrum $12 for local channels I get for free. But I understand that fee is now a little lower on the current Choice plan. Nonetheless, still hard to swallow.


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

Anyone here know when best buy will have the edge for sale? Its still not up on their website yet.


----------



## chg (Jul 28, 2007)

I see Best Buy finally has this listed as coming soon.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

TiVo.com will be back In-Stock tomorrow, 10/30/2019.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

TiVo_Ted said:


> TiVo.com will be back In-Stock tomorrow, 10/30/2019.


And, Ted, any further retail ETA info. on the Mini Wireless Adapter, or the TiVo app for Roku/Fire TV/Apple TV?  I keep on checking the Amazon.com and TiVo.com websites for a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Buckintn (Oct 30, 2019)

TiVo_Ted said:


> TiVo.com will be back In-Stock tomorrow, 10/30/2019.


Any clue what time it will be available? Trying to order it for a couple of weeks now. Thanks Ted


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks for the update i got some best buy gift cards for my birthday,now i can use them!


----------



## chg (Jul 28, 2007)

celtic pride said:


> Anyone here know when best buy will have the edge for sale? Its still not up on their website yet.


So Best Buy went from coming soon to sold out. I've checked a few times a day, and never say it listed as available.


----------



## Buckintn (Oct 30, 2019)

Update, I was able to call TiVo and place an order. I did the 29.99 month deal with no money down option.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Buckintn said:


> Update, I was able to call TiVo and place an order. I did the 29.99 month deal with no money down option.


On the Edge?


----------



## Buckintn (Oct 30, 2019)

Yeah, looks like that deal is available on their website now


----------



## Buckintn (Oct 30, 2019)

Get the new TiVo Edge for Antenna or Cable for $0 down!


----------



## Bigpapa7272 (Jun 7, 2013)

Yup picked up an edge for Cable today on the zero down deal....

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------

